# Power Max 826LE Auger Help...



## desgrunner (Oct 12, 2015)

Just bought this unit as my shoveling days are over due to my recent prostrate cancer surgery. It has a bent left auger (106-7299-03) and was shocked at price over $100! never had a thrower before... Any help for a more economical solution? Thanks!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

A photo would be helpful, but most, if it is the "fins" that are bent, you can straighten them out by using some pipe wrenches. It may be easier to do it while the auger is removed, but either way, as long as they don't rub on the housing, getting them close to straight is probably good enough. I fixed one that I bought last winter, and it works great.

Again, a picture will help to assess the work that would be needed.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

100.00 bucks is cheap for those. on the POWERSHIFTS THEY ARE BETWEEN 200.00 AND 250.00. *ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------

